# عملية السباكة(فيديو)sandCasting



## hawler_rawand (10 مايو 2011)

عملية السباكة
بعض الرابط لعملية السباكة الرملية sand casting 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYZOTt9zTv0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5wCVI7jCyQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M95bhPrDwA0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXSCx50LlNo


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 مايو 2011)

المهندس hawler_rawand
مشكور على ما قدمت من فيديوهات مفيدة ومشاركتك .

تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## hawler_rawand (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا الك سيد الدكتور محمد وهذا يشجعني ان ابحث و ادور على مواضيع الجديدة 
انشاءالله نلتقي بيكم بمواضيع الجديدة ......شكرا د.محمد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مايو 2011)

و لوالدي
 ولأمة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم​


----------



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

احب اسمع ارائكم عن الموضوع.....


----------



## hawler_rawand (13 مايو 2011)

تكدرون تتحصلون على فيديو اكتر من الخلال الروابط السابقة


----------



## عومان (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## عومان (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا عومان


----------



## hawler_rawand (21 مايو 2011)

عومان قال:


> جزاك الله


 شكرا الك


----------



## عومان (24 مايو 2011)

ولو اخي


----------



## hawler_rawand (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمروكم


----------



## hawler_rawand (28 يونيو 2011)

عومان قال:


> ولو اخي


 شكرا


----------



## kita (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم على مجهوداتكم قي سبيل نشر المعرفة


----------



## Seaman2015 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خالد ندا (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم بجد 
ربنا يباركلك 
ويزيدك علم


----------



## hawler_rawand (4 يناير 2012)

kita قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيكم على مجهوداتكم قي سبيل نشر المعرفة


 شكرا لمروركم


----------



## hawler_rawand (4 يناير 2012)

خالد ندا قال:


> تسلم بجد
> ربنا يباركلك
> ويزيدك علم


 الله يسلمك وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

سلمت يمناك اخي


----------



## hawler_rawand (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا لمروركم المعطر


----------

